# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: School: kies een goede boekentas voor een gezonde rug

## FRANCOIS580

*School: kies een goede boekentas voor een gezonde rug*

Het schooljaar is pas achter de rug of de producenten van schoolmateriaal proberen je met nieuwe en opzichtige publiciteitscampagnes tot kopen te verleiden. Daarbij is voor boekentassen een hoofdrol weggelegd. Voor studenten erg belangrijk, want allen willen ze met de meest trendy boekentas uitpakken. Maar zijn trendy boekentassen wel aanraders voor een gezonde rug? Wat verstaat men onder een goede boekentas, en met wat hou je bij voorkeur rekening voor het kiezen van de meest geschikte boekentas voor een gezonde rug? 

Wetenschappers maken zich meer en meer zorgen over de schooljeugd en de gezondheid van hun rug. Terecht zo blijkt uit een onderzoek van heel wat verbruikersorganisaties. Meer dan negentig procent van die schoolgaande jeugd kiest voor een trendy rugzak, die meestal bijna de helft aan overbodig gewicht bevat. Dat heeft uiteraard negatieve gevolgen voor de gezondheid van hun rug. Hoe kun je dan als ouder rugproblemen bij de schoolgaande jeugd voorkomen?

*Gezonde rug*
Onze bezorgdheid voor een gezonde rug is zeker niet misplaatst. Zéker niet wanneer je weet dat de meerderheid van ons vroeg of laat met ernstige rugproblemen wordt geconfronteerd. Je rug is trouwens een zeldzaam hoogstandje van techniek. Hij is immers mede verantwoordelijk voor de meerderheid van onze bewegingen. Gebrek aan voldoende lichaamsbeweging, stress en een gespannen houding en het op de foute manier tillen van zware gewichten zijn de voornaamste oorzaken van rugproblemen. En het is vooral bij dit laatste dat de rug van de meeste scholieren tegen sputtert. Scholieren en hun ouders moeten hierbij beseffen dat goede schoolresultaten zeker niet afhangen van het gewicht van de boekentas.

*Goede rughyghiëne*
Een goede rughygiëne is zeker geen overbodige luxe. Een goede en dus minder zware boekentas is voor een gezonde rug erg belangrijk.Wie als kind zijn rug juist behandelt zal dat later ongetwijfeld ook doen en met veel minder problemen te kampen krijgen. Vraag bij dit alles is echter wat rugspecialisten verstaan onder een goede boekentas.

*Wat is een goede boekentas?*  
Volgens deze rugspecialisten weegt een goede en juist gevulde boekentas maximum tien procent van je lichaamsgewicht, waardoor je rug zo weinig mogelijk belast wordt. Daarbij is de juiste verdeling van de inhoud van je boekentas erg belangrijk. Het zwaartepunt van je boekentas moet daarom zoveel mogelijk samenvallen met.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## gossie

Misschien kan (moet) de schooljeugd weer terug naar de ouderwetse schooltas met 2 of 3 vakken, en 2 voorvakjes! Een lederen tas. En geen rugzak............................................ .........................................

----------


## FRANCOIS580

De goede oude tijd was nog niet zo slecht...

----------


## christel1

Ik wou voor mijn kinderen eens een trolley boekentas kopen maar dat was niet hip genoeg en nu dragen ze de gevolgen, de ene heeft lichte scoliose en de andere heeft ook rugproblemen. Kinderen he, ze moeten wel willen luisteren naar hun ouders. 
En de boekentas zou elke dag moeten nagekeken worden door de ouders tot een bepaalde leeftijd, want wat ze van tegenwoordig allemaal meezeulen, niet meer te doen. Ja als je 8 lesuren hebt, hier in B toch en van alles een boek en een schrijfmap zit je zeker aan wat kilo's maar soms ruimen ze ook hun boekentas in een week niet uit en slepen ze alle dagen alle boeken mee voor alle vakken die ze hebben, dat is ook de bedoeling niet he ? En dan nog soms laptop mee en sportkledij, ze zijn geladen gelijk een muilezel hoor.... en ipv de rugzak dan op hun fiets te binden, nee op hun rug dat is ook zoal iets waar je als ouder kan naar kijken maar ze moeten het wel willen he... Maar eens ze in de hogeschool of unief zitten past alles in een grote handtas hoor, bij de meisjes toch...

----------

